
Trump Suspends H-1B and Other Visas - erikbern
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/22/us/politics/trump-h1b-work-visas.html
======
noip
I think H1B visas should be obliterated. One of the justifications is that
they bring in international talent to fill in "shortages" in America. However,
according this article by the Harvard Business Review:
[https://hbr.org/2017/05/the-h-1b-visa-debate-
explained](https://hbr.org/2017/05/the-h-1b-visa-debate-explained)

\- There is mixed evidence that there are actually shortages in STEM

\- People are graduating from STEM fields at a rather high rate than in the
past, but only half of them end up utilizing their degree; in sectors such as
IT, one reason being why graduates aren't entering the field is due to a lack
of job openings

\- Despite all the clamor about "shortages," some STEM fields pay
embarrassingly low, and in fact pay STEM workers less than they have in the
past

\- There is no requirement that entities show proof of workforce shortage
before hiring workers on H-1B visas

\- Some workplaces have already had American workers train in their H1-B visa
replacements and then were out of a job

Not in the article, but some of my own experiences having been in the STEM
field

\- Many internationals seeking to get hired in the US STEM force don't
actually have the "everyday technology" that the US uses, such as in molecular
biology labs; this means quite a lot goes into training H1-B visa holders.
Couple that with poor English-speaking skills. I found myself having to
explain to an H1-B visa holder what a "pen" was, or a "shelf." Granted, some
H1-B visa holders underwent formal education in the US, obtaining PhDs and
whatnot, so you'd imagine their English would be better, however...

\- Many countries look down on the US. I have worked for many foreign
employers in STEM, and have been insulted just for being an American, and
their views of America are largely stereotyped (Americans love guns, they eat
hamburgers and pizza and are fat, etc.)

\- It changes the workplace culture; I've worked in a variety of STEM
environments that had a lot of internationals, and more than once I was out-
grouped for being an American. I have had opportunities closed off to me
simply because my group's sense of belonging was rooted in being "non-
American." This was detrimental to my aspirations in entering the STEM field
as an American.

I don't believe there is a shortage in STEM, and that corporations are touting
an unproved "shortage" to cut costs to the detriment of Americans. The fact
that it's hard to even get a well-paying job in STEM, especially tenure
positions in STEM, and that once you do land a STEM position you can face
discrimination for being an American in AMERICA, H1B visas should be obsolete.

Get rid of the internationals. Focus on your American workforce and create
incentives to enter STEM. Create a better system for learning math, and
inspiring aspirations in science Create environments that will nurture
American students instead of block their opportunities. Give Americans a
chance to contribute to their economy instead of shoveling money down the
pockets of people who don't even like America or Americans and would go back
home if they could.

This one stance supported by Trump is compelling me to vote for him in the
next election, unless Biden can do better...

~~~
Hackbraten
_> instead of shoveling money down the pockets of people who don't even like
America or Americans and would go back home if they could._

 __looks at account age __

~~~
rbanffy
These prose generators are almost human by now. Is somebody using GANs to make
them?

